# xorg-config problem



## abcd (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have problem with my X. So if i start startx i only get black screen. But after 10 min twm start work and all work good. And if i kill login xterm the X finish and i must wait a 10 min for switching among X and console. I have old 15" CRT monitor.

please help me i am new in freebsd (version 8 and latest Xorg)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Before startx, run "top"
see if anything "hald" is using cpu.
Maybe, if it is, you can stop the
process(es) and X would start faster.
OR, anything else is using too much cpu.


----------



## abcd (Feb 19, 2010)

No top doesnÂ´t show very big cpu usage. My PC is 500Mhz cpu, 256 MB RAM, 20GB HDD and ati radeon 7000. CanÂ´t be a problem with graphic drivers? I havenÂ´t installed any, yet. If yes how i should do that?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Aha.... how many applications do you start
when you start twm?  
1... start twm with just one xterm then
  start applications one by one from that

```
aterm &
```
(and,or)  is there a bios setting in the
computer that would give more ram to the
graphics card? or something similar.


----------



## abcd (Feb 19, 2010)

I have tried do some changes in xorg.conf and i canÂ´t get any xterm (i start only 3 as itÂ´s default). So i have removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf and started again.

X -configure    

log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD FreeBSD.siemens 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009 
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 19 20:16:54 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xdd000000/65536, I/O @ 
0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
List of video drivers:
	radeon
	radeonhd
	r128
	openchrome
	nv
	mach64
	intel
	ati
	vesa
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.12.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.2.5
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "r128"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//r128_drv.so
(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//openchrome_drv.so
(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 0.2.903
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.1.13
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.8.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.12.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850
```


----------



## abcd (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry,
i must specify my problem. my x didnÂ´t work i tried some options in ServerLayout and changed mouse configuration because i have old serial mouse and X canÂ´t detect it. I was desperate. And once i try startx and go away after i get back (it had to be more than 10 min) the basic twm was running, but keyboard didnÂ´t work. I again change my config (i donÂ´t know how :r) and startx but i got only black screen. I restarted PC with button on case because nothing worked. And i canÂ´t get to previous configuration. Log is same because i hard restart PC and X canÂ´t write that.

Any idea


----------



## abcd (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello and thanks for help,
my problm was with acceleration this lines solved my problem


```
Option "NoAccel" "true"
disable "dri"
disable "dri2
```

but I have problem with my old COM port mouse. It doesnÂ´t work.
I donÂ´t know how configure it. 


```
driver "mouse"
protocol "microsoft"
device "/dev/cuau0"
```

Is there a mistake. I sat the protocol and device with moused and after vidcontrol -m on i can see mouse pointer and it normal move and work. But i donÂ´t know how that set in X.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 20, 2010)

*HAL:  I can't let you do that, Dave.*

If the mouse works in console, & you don't use HAL, you can probably just point X at /dev/sysmouse


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
      EndSection
```
(I don't have a serial mouse, but that works for USB and PS2 mousies without difficulty  [red]NB[/red] I have also set   *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"* under *Section "ServerLayout"*)


----------



## abcd (Feb 22, 2010)

*solved*

Thanks evrything work well :e


----------

